# Avatars and Signatures



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Bump!!
B
bu
bum
bump


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

could you do one of onyx? thanks!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure! Any choice of styles, colours or writtng?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I played around with one, I will do a proper one for you later


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Any more requests?


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

They are really great Chingz, Really good, I like the font and stuff.. keep going! I like Onyx's .. it's really good.. and that horse is just stunning!!

Probably don't listen to Beloved Killer.. Negative comments don't need to be said.. why don't you just try and be positive and encouraging to everyone? Wouldn't that make everyone happier.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

play around with these, i love seing my photos being editied ect so i can so room for improving myself. thanks in advanced

I WOULD LOVES ONE OF MY HORSEEE. I DONT KNOW HOW MANY PICTURE I CAN UPLOAD, SO I WIL DO A COUPLE.
MY NAMES JADE WOOD AND THE HORSES NAME IS APACHE, HER COMPETITION NAME IS. 'A MISSING COLOUR' AND MY COLOURS ARE GREY AND PINK IF THAT HELPS AT ALL.
SORRY FOR BAD POSITION HAVE DOGGY KNESSS, LMAOO.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Here you go:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

:wink:One for me? lol
Horses name is Sheena, showname Vanillabean. play around idont care what you do to it
Thx in advnce


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Oooh! I like them! Can you make one for me? Here are some of Cheyenne and just make sure that it says "Cheyenne Frontier Daze" somewhere.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure guys, I'll get them done as soon as possible.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey, Mads, have you done mine yet?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Not yet, have been busy. Could you send me the link for the pic again?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Here you go, I can do another one for you if you like:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

awesome!!! thx!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, 

Anyone want any more done?

BUMP?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone?????


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Here are some Chinga ones:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

One more:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> One more:


Ooh! Can you make me one like this except maybe in blues? And stars or something other than hearts? Hearts are ok if you don't. And instead of 'true love' put 'you're my better half'.

Picture:









Thanks you


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll give it ago that was done with a template.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunny, I couldn't get it to do it, do you want me to just play around with it?


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Totally uploading pictures like now so u can do some for me lol. I have 3 horses so I'm excited.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay, I can't wait


----------



## Tillylover (Sep 24, 2009)

*Hey! could you mix these together for me?*

heyy!
This is my horse "Tilly"!
Could you maybe play around with these and mix them together?!


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

These are my 3 horses. Ben-Fjord/Arab{buckskin}, Watson-POA/QH{appy coloring}, Pilgrim-Hungarian Warmblood{Bay}. I'd love if you could mix these together or make seperate mixes of all of them, or whatever you think is cool. In the end if its alright with you I'll probly print off the finished copies and hang them up somewhere so hopefully its wicked.

Ben: 
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1121006035753_1545128986_282238_1636422_n.jpg
http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._1121006155756_1545128986_282241_324311_n.jpg
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1805/70/91/1545128986/n1545128986_105306_7617.jpg
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v351/70/91/1545128986/n1545128986_43119_9644.jpg
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v351/70/91/1545128986/n1545128986_43118_1246.jpg
Last one is cutest
Watson:
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v351/70/91/1545128986/n1545128986_43120_9899.jpg
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1805/70/91/1545128986/n1545128986_105307_8001.jpg
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2617/70/91/1545128986/n1545128986_224509_3430965.jpg
Don't have many pics of him on the internet
Pilgrim:
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1189605030685_1545128986_490325_4799820_n.jpg
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1189605150688_1545128986_490328_6922054_n.jpg
http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1189606990734_1545128986_490334_5141500_n.jpg
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1189606950733_1545128986_490333_2500436_n.jpg
These are arrival day. He's been mine for 2 weeks.

Thank you so much and sorry for the pic overload.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Tillylover, could you possibly upload some more pic's as all the ones you have uploaded are sort of the same.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Sunny, I couldn't get it to do it, do you want me to just play around with it?


If you can that would be nice


----------



## Tillylover (Sep 24, 2009)

*Here use these!*

heres better ones


----------



## Tillylover (Sep 24, 2009)

Could you maybe Blend them together so maybe have them all in one pic blended and some pics faded and some pics normal colour?!
THANKS! i need this for a project!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure no problem~


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I played around with one, I will do a proper one for you later


Could I have one exactly like that with Gerrie?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeahh sure,


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay, here is your's Sunny. Let me know what you think, if you like I can change anything:

http://g.imageshack.us/img38/asat.jpg/1/

http://g.imageshack.us/img30/sunnys.jpg/1/


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

can you do some for me maddie? you can just mess round with them but will you put both phoebe and patch in the edit please


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I like the muted black and color effect!

*you spelled 'you're' wrong!*

But it's ok  Thank you


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

haha opps, I'll fix that for you


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooh! I Want One!! Lol
My Names Lauren And Oscars My HOrse You Can Play Round With The Pictures Thanks In Advance


----------



## Tillylover (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi ChingazMyBoy sorrry dont want to be rude but how is mine coming along?


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i know you have already done one for me but could you do another. 

apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep, 

Guys Im gonna try and get them all done tonight for you.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you. I thought you forgot me!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Of course I didn't forget you Sunny!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Ben:
http://img40.imageshack.us/i/behu.jpg/http://g.imageshack.us/img40/behu.jpg/1/
http://img40.imageshack.us/i/behu.jpg/

Watson:

http://img269.imageshack.us/i/watyn.jpg/http://img269.imageshack.us/i/watyn.jpg/

Oscar:

http://g.imageshack.us/img269/watyn.jpg/1/


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Artwork*

Tilly:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Sunny, I've finished yours but my computer is getting slow. So I will upload them tommorow for you.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg!!!!!!!!! Thank you sooooooooooo much!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey maddie you didnt forget bout me??


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

oh if you are in for one more, let me know 

these are my 2 horses, Maddy (chestnut) and Brodie (buckskin)


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Sunny, I've finished yours but my computer is getting slow. So I will upload them tommorow for you.


 
That's fine, no rush.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha, no I haven't forgotten about anyone  I might not be able to upload them all untill the end of the week as I have used basically all my usage uploading.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

EVERYONE Who Has Seen My Picture Has LOVED It! Its My Background On Youtube And My Main Picture On My Computer And Bebo!
Thanks Soooooooooooooooo Much!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Awwww thanks Lauren.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey Guys,

It will be a while before I upload as my computer isn't letting me upload.


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

all of the horsies are sooooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

kchfuller: i love the pic of when Maddie is rearing! they are so cute


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^^ haha yeah she likes to show off. She has never done that when i ride her but once in a while she does it when turned out- SASSY girl! lol


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

Sorry I haven't uploaded my computer is being majorly random. Whose haven't I uploaded?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Well I'll upload the pics one at a tim, Sunny I'll have to redo yours as I managed to lose my USB that yours was on, sorry..


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

kchfuller here you go. What do you think?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

> Sunny I'll have to redo yours as I managed to lose my USB that yours was on, sorry..


If it's too much trouble, no worries


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Savvylover here is yours, did I miss anyone Sunny yours is almost done,


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> kchfuller here you go. What do you think?


Thanks! Love it!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


>


aw thanks so much Maddie I love it


----------

